# Supercharged VR6 12V build



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

so im finally supercharging my VR6. I plan on running 8lbs of boost. Does anybody know what injectors i should run? and what tune? my buddy tells me united motorsports for the tune. What do you guys think? any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Subscribed. 

opcorn:

Try and put this on Vapor also. I am gonna have some free time in 2 weekends and will be updating the site to include pratt-dubs Caddy build and whoever else.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

30# injectors should be fine, and a stage 1 or 1.5 tune from C2 as well


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

prometheus_ said:


> 30# injectors should be fine, and a stage 1 or 1.5 tune from C2 as well


any suggestions on where to buy injectors at? i've heard the injectors are going to be the harder thing to find for this build


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

dodger21 said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> Try and put this on Vapor also. I am gonna have some free time in 2 weekends and will be updating the site to include pratt-dubs Caddy build and whoever else.


just posted :laugh:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

www.ctsturbo.com they should have the proper injectors and software.


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> www.ctsturbo.com they should have the proper injectors and software.


 I heard that it is hard to find injectors that will fit properly in the intake manifold for this motor. Will those ones fit right? its the MK4 VR6 12V not the MK3 VR


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

You will want *#36 *injectors for that *Mk4*. The UM or C2 tune will be fine. Unless Jeff has changed something in his software that is what it always has been for "stg 1" Mk4 application.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You will want *#36 *injectors for that *Mk4*. The UM or C2 tune will be fine. Unless Jeff has changed something in his software that is what it always has been for "stg 1" Mk4 application.


so the "white giants" #36 injectors fit right into the stock mk4 mani without modification? on c2's website it says the "injectors are machined to fit oem manifold"


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe its #36lb injectors and installing them isnt the easiest thing.

I just ordered a used V9 kit and was planning on making a build thread for it, or i can jsut add to this one :beer:

Right now i just need to figure out where/how to get my aluminum oilpan tapped


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

rodgertherabit said:


> I believe its #36lb injectors and installing them isnt the easiest thing.
> 
> I just ordered a used V9 kit and was planning on making a build thread for it, or i can jsut add to this one :beer:
> 
> Right now i just need to figure out where/how to get my aluminum oilpan tapped


drill and tap on the highest point possible. :thumbup:


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

FWIW, Scotty told me that the deal fell through. Maybe start your own build thread?


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

I will do so.

Anyone know If I NEED to get a shaved ac pulley?

I didnt think so since most belts are double sided...?

Am I confused?:screwy:


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

rodgertherabit said:


> I will do so.
> 
> Anyone know If I NEED to get a shaved ac pulley?
> 
> ...


i dont use a double side belt cuz they're 10 times easier to find, and my ac pulley isnt shaved.


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

do you have issues with premautre belt failure? Fron the ribs of the pulley?


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

yea, it does wear a little faster, but its not a big deal IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

vf comes with 30# injectors 
upgrade to 36# or upgrade ur fuel pressure regulator 3-5 bar adjustable 
than run 262cams with a 2.5 exhaust 
throw a stage 2 water meth kit and ur looking at 300hp to the wheels at 8psi


----------

